# bow torque?



## dewalt (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a question about bow torque. My front sight has one of those levels in it to let me know I am torqueing my bow. But when I shoot , the bubble never is between the lines. How is this possible when I am shooting with an open grip?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Your sight is not level 
2. You have a natural cant. 
3. Just because your hand is open doesn't mean it's right. 
4. It could be a combination of one or all the above 




.02


----------



## dewalt (Oct 2, 2013)

Is a natural can't a bad thing? I'm fairly new to the game. Been shooting compound for about 8 years. But never really got into trying to figure out the technicality of it all until I started shooting more. Plus I have my kids that I am trying to teach. Plus a limited budget. Granted I know I don't have to buy top of the line to get the desired results.


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

If you apply zero pressure to your bow.............and it is not level/plumb.............. you need to add some side stabilizer weight to balance out the weight of your sight and quiver.

Or you can shoot with a loose grip and tilt slightly until your bubble is level. With a compound you don't want to shoot with a cant. Some can do it consistently, but I would try to level the bubble.


----------

